# Don't think I ever posted this vid of Ax



## Golden_Gypsy (Dec 3, 2016)

That's really cool! Thanks for sharing. My golden never quite got the hang of catching the frisbee.


----------



## alphadude (Jan 15, 2010)

Golden_Gypsy said:


> That's really cool! Thanks for sharing. My golden never quite got the hang of catching the frisbee.


Ax was an absolute natural and an extraordinary dog. It was his life's purpose to catch discs.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Ax was indeed an extraordinary dog who found an equally extraordinary "Dad" in amazing synergy.

Thank you for sharing this wonderful memory/video of you and Ax....perfect tune too!!


----------

